# LONDON, OH - Young Male Blk & Tan - Scared!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I received an e-mail asking for cross post help for this boy. He is at the Madison County dog shelter in London, OH and needs out now.*

*He was found as a stray and is estimated at 1-2 yrs old. They say he is scared in the shelter situation, but that he gets along great with all of the staff.*

*The shelter is full and he needs to get out as soon as possible. This shelter is very rescue-friendly and transport help is available.*

*I do not have any further information about him and he is not yet on their website or on Petfinder. If you're interested in him, please contact the shelter as soon as possible. The contact person is from the Humane Society which operates the dog shelter, but this boy is in the dog shelter, NOT in the humane society.*

*London, OH is between Dayton and Columbus.*


*"No Name"*

*







*

*Betty Peyton*
*Humane Society of Madison County*
*[email protected]*
*740-852-7387*
*Home*


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Wwwooowww !!!!!!!! What a beautiful dog !! Ohio, there must be someone searching for a great german shepherd !! Please, take this scared guy home.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

There isn't a website for the shelter, only the humane society.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

The websites are one and the same -

The Madison County Humane Society runs the county shelter, but the dogs in the shelter are not safe. And as of a few days ago, this dog was not on the website anyway -

If you're interested in this dog, please contact Betty Peyton at the e-mail and/or phone number I listed in the first post - she will be able to help you.

*Betty Peyton
Humane Society of Madison County*
*[email protected]*
*740-852-7387*
*Home*


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok thanks. I sent her an email earlier today.


----------

